# Gardy



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Does anyone else feel that Gardy should be manager of the year? I'm a die hard Twins fan so I'm obviously biased, but what he does with this team day in day out is really something with what he has.

I see them in the playoffs...just hopefully they don't get the Yankees (always struggle against them).


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm NOT a Garenhire fan. I think that he is surrounded by good people.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

absolute hands down manager of the yr, if the twins make the playoffs he should get more than that. it takes balls to stick with the young guns that he has. of the 2007 twins the only regular position players he has on the 2008 squad are are mauer and moreneau and they cut 2 of their "big" free agent signings in livan and monroe.

the starters on the pitching staff are all gone. You could consider baker a regular from last yr but he didn't throw all yr. The pen was kept together and although they looked downright awful in the seattle series they bounced back nicely last night.

Gardy is surrounded by good people, but it takes a good manager to surround yourself with those people too.

i do question what they are doing with everett. he should not be a starter. would be an excellent role player in the right situation though. Gardy does stick by his guys through thick and thin (i.e. punto)

The organization as a whole is one of the best if not the best in baseball. most small market teams are looking for 1 yr runs (milwakee,florida) but the twins have has sustained success since 2000. They have not made the playoffs every year but have been competitive.

Their AAA kids are major league ready and that says alot. there is no other team in baseball that could have went through the transition that the twins did and be competitve.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Gardy is good with the players and such, but I question his managing abilities at times. Like pitching to Manny during the Red Sox trip, and also leaving some of these pitchers in too long or yanking them too early. But what do I know... :lol:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

You're right about the questions that you asked. He also doesn't advance the runners often enough. Although he is better this year than previous years. Too often he plays for the "big" inning without the power hitters. He should advance runners because of the "small ball" that the Twins play.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Ref said:


> You're right about the questions that you asked. He also doesn't advance the runners often enough. Although he is better this year than previous years. Too often he plays for the "big" inning without the power hitters. He should advance runners because of the "small ball" that the Twins play.


Are you watching the same Twins that I am? The one from Minnesota? Plays in the Metrodome? Doesn't advance runners?

This teams penchant for sac bunting is overwhelming. I don't have the stats in front of me but I would bet that we have an overwhelming lead in sac bunts in the league. Even Mauer gets into the sac bunting forray (a philosophy I generally disagree with). We are not a good base stealing team and even as fast as he is Gomez is getting caught at an alarming rate. While speaking about Gomez, the guy get's picked off more than anyone I've ever seen. In early innings it simply doesn't make sense to play for a single run when you get a leadoff batter on base, yet we seem to do that quite frequently.

There are some decisions made by Gardy that have nearly given me an aneurism (pitching Brian Bass in one run games!) but I think he's done a pretty good job overall. But as for manager of the year one has to go with Joe Maddon with Tampa Bay. The Rays have already won about as many games this season as they have in their best season.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah, I'm watching the same Twins that you are.

I stated in my previous post that Gardenhire is better this year with moving runners along. But.....most (I'm guessing that 90-95%) are guys bunting for base hits, not sacrifices. I really don't care how we rank with the rest of the teams in the league. I only look at the team that I am watching. It makes no difference to me what the other teams do. The Twins have the best batting percentage in the majors with runners in scoring position......why not get them over there as much as possible?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I was at the Cleveland series a weekend ago and Gomez bunts for a hit to lead off the inning, Span bunts for a hit, and then Punto sacrafice bunts. 2nd and 3rd with one out. It got the 40,000 fans on their feet for a standing O, it was awesome! Talk about setting the table for the "M" boys. The Twins do it plenty and at times the defense is playing in on them so much that it isn't always as do-able as you think. The Twins IMO do a good job of keeping the defense honest and play small ball like no other. If anything I'd like to see Span steal more often for his speed, but maybe he can't get a good read off of the pitcher, only he and Gardy know that.


----------

